# Surf Fishing new Biloxi Bellafontaine Costal Preserve



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone with info about surf fishing just east of Biloxi Bay. We are looking at renting a house there for 5 days and wonder what the surf fishing is like in the area. I'm getting the feeling it's a bad area for any surf/pier fishing. We may should look further east like Dolphin Island - at least the fishing may be be better off the surf. (really important to us)

Also looking for feedback on charter boats in the area.
We normally go to Fort Morgan, but the pricing has double since last year, pushing us out to more remote areas to maintain the budget. 

Any and all feedback appreciated.


----------



## surfpro (Jun 3, 2016)

I grew up wade fishing Biloxi beach. It's completely different than surf fishing a true Gulf side beach, like Okaloosa Island or even Dauphin Island. It can be good for trout, flounder and the occasional redfish. You won't ever catch a Pompano (water is too brown) or big pelagic fish. But the Mississippi Sound is protected so catching a stringer full of speckled trout can be had. I've never seen anybody catch anything right off the beach there like people do in AL and FL. Team Brodie Charters will find you fish back in Biloxi Bay.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

surfpro said:


> I grew up wade fishing Biloxi beach. It's completely different than surf fishing a true Gulf side beach, like Okaloosa Island or even Dauphin Island. It can be good for trout, flounder and the occasional redfish. You won't ever catch a Pompano (water is too brown) or big pelagic fish. But the Mississippi Sound is protected so catching a stringer full of speckled trout can be had. I've never seen anybody catch anything right off the beach there like people do in AL and FL. Team Brodie Charters will find you fish back in Biloxi Bay.


ok, I will keep looking for a better area to fish - and get a house on the beach!


----------



## Wade Patton (Oct 2, 2014)

surfpro said:


> I grew up wade fishing Biloxi beach. It's completely different than surf fishing a true Gulf side beach, like Okaloosa Island or even Dauphin Island. It can be good for trout, flounder and the occasional redfish. You won't ever catch a Pompano (water is too brown) or big pelagic fish. But the Mississippi Sound is protected so catching a stringer full of speckled trout can be had. I've never seen anybody catch anything right off the beach there like people do in AL and FL. Team Brodie Charters will find you fish back in Biloxi Bay.


Thanks, I was curious about going further West myself. Nevermind.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

well, we decided for a number of reasons to book Biloxi. Ocean Springs.

So now, I'm searching for info and recommendations on lures to take with us for this new adventure. I know the fishing will be "different", but have confidence we can walk away with some stories to tell. 

Anyone with info on lures, line weight and such please chime in - all pointers welcome!


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

as said while it is not "surf" fishing like you would picture on an open gulf beach out fishing here is outstanding. You need to be wading and target trout reds and flounder along any of the beaches focusing on shell reefs, busted piers, and any bars or trough(lots and lots of these up and down the beaches), or other similar structure. Lures any plastics you like, topwaters like skitterwalks, top dogs, or spooks, suspending plugs like xraps, mirrodine, paul browns, catch 2000 etc, sinking plugs like any of the mirrorlures, and of course live bait options shrimp, croakers, finger mullet or pogies. It is fairly easy to catch a good mess of trout flounder and reds on any given morning.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

jvalhenson said:


> as said while it is not "surf" fishing like you would picture on an open gulf beach out fishing here is outstanding. You need to be wading and target trout reds and flounder along any of the beaches focusing on shell reefs, busted piers, and any bars or trough(lots and lots of these up and down the beaches), or other similar structure. Lures any plastics you like, topwaters like skitterwalks, top dogs, or spooks, suspending plugs like xraps, mirrodine, paul browns, catch 2000 etc, sinking plugs like any of the mirrorlures, and of course live bait options shrimp, croakers, finger mullet or pogies. It is fairly easy to catch a good mess of trout flounder and reds on any given morning.





jvalhenson said:


> as said while it is not "surf" fishing like you would picture on an open gulf beach out fishing here is outstanding. You need to be wading and target trout reds and flounder along any of the beaches focusing on shell reefs, busted piers, and any bars or trough(lots and lots of these up and down the beaches), or other similar structure. Lures any plastics you like, topwaters like skitterwalks, top dogs, or spooks, suspending plugs like xraps, mirrodine, paul browns, catch 2000 etc, sinking plugs like any of the mirrorlures, and of course live bait options shrimp, croakers, finger mullet or pogies. It is fairly easy to catch a good mess of trout flounder and reds on any given morning.


Thanks so much for the reply! I'll be heading to Academy in Memphis to pick up a few lures for this trip specifically. Feeling like I have no idea what I'm doing or how to prepare after 15 years of fishing east of Biloxi. It's like my first time fishing! 
If I'm understanding you, walking the beach is going to be best here - the crowd I go with usually set's up, poles in pipe, and waits. Sounds like that's not the advice for this locale. 

What line weight are you running? I've got a spool of 30# mono from last year. Can I get by with this or should I move to 12 to 15#. Not sure how the line impacts fish in shallow waters like this.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

check out the forum on http://forums.bullnettlenews.com for a better idea as to what's going on in that area.


----------



## jvalhenson (May 14, 2008)

that is a good site 60hertz listed lot of guys on there willing to helo out. but no setting up rods in pipes is not gonna get you much here but catfish and stingrays....maybe an occasional redfish or small shark(though big ones are around too.) you will want to pick a spot that has some structure and wade out to it. Usually will be standing knee to waist deep fishing over shells, around pilings or in the ditches between bars so you may be standing in knee deep water but fishing a ditch that is 3-4ft deep or just standing waste deep fishing over shells that are chest deep. 30lb line is extreme overkill. Any spinning reel that will hold 12-17lb line is all you need. We do have some good piers to fish from too if you are uncomfortable wading. Moses pier in Gulfport, the broadwater marina, lighthouse pier, and several others all can be good but all are also hit and miss. On the piers you can expect specks, white trout, ground mullet, redfish, blackdrum, occasional spanish mackeral, flounder, and various bait and trash type fish. Same lures and baits for the piers as for wading but throw in dead shrimp squid and cut bait for the piers. Like hertz said go to bullnettle and ask there too lots of folks there that fish the piers and wade fish daily.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

jvalhenson said:


> that is a good site 60hertz listed lot of guys on there willing to helo out. but no setting up rods in pipes is not gonna get you much here but catfish and stingrays....maybe an occasional redfish or small shark(though big ones are around too.) you will want to pick a spot that has some structure and wade out to it. Usually will be standing knee to waist deep fishing over shells, around pilings or in the ditches between bars so you may be standing in knee deep water but fishing a ditch that is 3-4ft deep or just standing waste deep fishing over shells that are chest deep. 30lb line is extreme overkill. Any spinning reel that will hold 12-17lb line is all you need. We do have some good piers to fish from too if you are uncomfortable wading. Moses pier in Gulfport, the broadwater marina, lighthouse pier, and several others all can be good but all are also hit and miss. On the piers you can expect specks, white trout, ground mullet, redfish, blackdrum, occasional spanish mackeral, flounder, and various bait and trash type fish. Same lures and baits for the piers as for wading but throw in dead shrimp squid and cut bait for the piers. Like hertz said go to bullnettle and ask there too lots of folks there that fish the piers and wade fish daily.


Thanks for the tips everyone. I'm following the bull forum now too. Really appreciate everyones input here.


----------

